# Counter height, pub Table



## kevspyder (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm looking for a plan on a counter height table for a while now. Like around 6 feet long. Any help would be great! :thumbsup:


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Sounds like you need to do a project research trip to Hooters. You need en ouch surface area to handle 2 pitchers, 4-6 mugs and 2 baskets of wings.


----------



## kevspyder (Oct 19, 2008)

Hahaha, good thinking. I know the ones you're talking about but I need something about 6-7 feet long and that looks a little nicer than something in hooters.


----------

